# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #6: Filament Purchasing Info

## Eddie

*Project Update #6: Filament Purchasing Info*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

We have finalized the pricing on our house brand of filament that will be available for all KIckstarter backers first.  We have two grades of filament, one being the premium filament in ABS and PLA made by ProtoParadigm which is a great all around filament and our house brand filament that is significantly less expensive but does not have quite the same overall tolerance and is not quite as easy to work with...in the 'Good, Better, Best' world think of it as 'Good' and its totally fine for everyday prints.  *There is a LOT of garbage filament out there which can cause all sorts of printing headaches.*  Please use our filament or a known good brand (we will post a list)...its a lot more trouble than its worth to get no-name filament.  While we are talking to Proto-Pasta about distributing filament, their obligation is to their Kickstarter backers first, so it will not be available for our campaign backers.
********* IF THIS IS YOUR FIRST PRINTER PLEASE USE THE PREMIUM FILAMENT FOR YOUR FIRST ROLL, PLEASE...PLEASE...PLEASE... IT IS A LOT MORE FORGIVING IF THINGS ARE A LITTLE 'OFF'***********
*For US residents:*
Premium Filament in ABS or PLA: $38.50 per KG w/ Free Shipping for Backers Only
House Filament in PLA only: $29.50 per KG w/ Free Shipping for Backers Only
I will post the pictures of various colors that are available shortly.
*International Backers:* Unfortunately the box the printer is shipped in does not leave any room for filament so the cost is quite high to ship it abroad as it has to be shipped separately (an *extra $59* JUST FOR SHIPPING...OUCH!).  We will post a list of recommended filament suppliers abroad before the campaign ends.

----------

